# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Холодные и горячие базы данных для обзвона Россия, Украина…

## princessa9274

Холодные и горячие базы данных для обзвона Россия, Украина…
ГЕО:  Россия, Украина, Узбекистан, Казахстан, Беларусь

Цена договорная, всегда сделаем ниже своих конкурентов

Тематика: Физ.лица/Бады/товарка/сб/мвд/кредиты/мфо

Банки:АльфаБанк,Совкомбанк  ,ВТБ,Ренессанс,Тинькофф

Готов к проверкам от форума, и работу через гарант форума
Связаться, пишите телеграмм @princessa_9274

----------

datapartner007 (23.06.2022)

----------


## princessa9274

Мы готовы предоставить 100 пробных строк в виде эксель совершенно бесплатно!

----------


## princessa9274

Каждому третьему клиенту скидка!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Сегодня происходит новая выгрузка!

----------


## princessa9274

Всегда найдем общий язык с клиентами!

----------


## princessa9274

При покупке номеров России МТС и теле2 скидки 20%. Акция действует до конца месяца!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновление!

----------


## princessa9274

Скоро будет новая выгрузка номеров и не только!

----------


## princessa9274

Сегодня происходит обновление!

----------


## tokiyskiy_94

Сделай базу для пробы в лс. Зайдет будем брать на постой...

----------


## tokiyskiy_94

Россия, моб. и желательно имена.

----------


## princessa9274

Каждаму третьему клиенту акция!

----------


## tokiyskiy_94

> Мы готовы предоставить 100 пробных строк в виде эксель совершенно бесплатно!


Жду для пробы, зайдет буду брать на постоянной основе!

----------


## princessa9274

По объему скидка!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## tokiyskiy_94

Жду для пробы, зайдет буду брать на постоянной основе!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновление по Польше!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновы по Польше!

----------


## princessa9274

Пишите нам в телеграм @princessa_9274

----------


## princessa9274

Еще актуально!

----------


## tokiyskiy_94

Жду 100 пробных строк vtb

----------


## princessa9274

Постоянным клиентам скидка!

----------


## princessa9274

Новая выгрузка ВТБ с CRM!

----------


## princessa9274

Новая выгрузка совкомбанка!

----------


## princessa9274

В начале каждой недели обновы!

----------


## princessa9274

Еще актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновление!

----------


## princessa9274

Пишите на телеграм @princessa_9274

----------


## princessa9274

Обратите внимание ❗
Базы номеров 

-Россия
Физы, Альфа банк, ВТБ , софкомбанк, заявки на кредиты, БАДы.
-Киргизия 
-Узбекистан
-Казахстан
-Украина
- Беларусь
-Турция

✔Вопросы в лс

----------


## princessa9274



----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновы по кз!

----------


## princessa9274



----------


## princessa9274

OTKPЫTИE 
 BTБ 
 ПPOMCBЯЗЬ 
 OTKPЫTИE 
 CБEP 
 AЛЬФA 
 ПOЧTA 

 POCCИЯ 
 БEЛAPУCЬ 
 УKPAИHA  
 KAЗAXCTAH 
 AMEPИKA 
 TAДЖИKИCTAH 
 EBPOПA 
 ЛИTBA 
 ЛATBИЯ 
 AЗИЯ 

Oбнoвлeниe Бaзы Дaнныx кaждый дeнь, пo ocoбo cлoжным нaпoлнeниям - бaзa пoд зaкaз.

Moшeнники/Xaлявщики тepяйтecь cpaзу, вce cпocoбы oбмaнa знaю.

Ecли coбиpaeтecь нopмaльнo paбoтaть - вeдитe ceбя дocтoйнo и выпoлняйтe вce в cpoки, c мoeй cтopoны тaк жe будут ниxуeвыe плюxи.

Пo зaкaзу пиcaть в личныe cooбщeния.

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновление по ВТБ!

----------


## princessa9274

Каждые выходные выгрузки!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Покупай у нас!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

По поводу баз пиши в лс!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновление по РФ!

----------


## princessa9274

В конце недели происходит новая выгрузка!

----------


## princessa9274

Могу сделать тест!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## princessa9274

Обнова по бадам!

----------


## princessa9274

На гаранта согласны!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## princessa9274

Возможна замена неликвида!

----------


## princessa9274

Возможна замена неликвида!

----------


## princessa9274

Возможна замена неликвида!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновление по физам!

----------


## princessa9274

Актуально!

----------


## princessa9274

Сможем выгрузить под ваш запрос!

----------


## princessa9274

Возможна замена неликвида!

----------


## princessa9274

Регулярные выгрузки!

----------


## princessa9274

Сможем выгрузить под ваш запрос!

----------


## princessa9274

БАДы в идеальном состоянии!

----------


## princessa9274

Обновление!

----------


## princessa9274

Могу сделать тест!

----------

